# [OpenRC] modules chargés automatiquement...comment? (résolu)

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Histoire de troubleshooter tranquillou, je souhaite maîtriser le chargement de mes modules et leurs options.

J'ai bien la doc OpenRC qui m'indique /etc/conf.d/modules, mais je m'aperçois avec surprise qu'il est vide de chez vide, et que quoi que j'en fasse, des modules sont chargés automatiquement au boot (à raison, mais quand même, je ne lui ai rien demandé  :Razz: )

Mais si je ne veux pas qu'ils se chargent ces modules, moi, hein?

Je ne trouve pas trace des anciens coldplug/hotplug, du coup je suis dans le brouillard, je n'ai pas trouvé d'option dans le noyau lui permettant de charger de lui même certains modules.

Comment c'est ti qu'elle fait la boîte à tonnerre, et comment que je vais ti faire pour l'en empêcher?  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Y a quelques trucs chargés là

grep -r modprobe /lib/rc*  :Wink: 

Après, y a des trucs genre "nvidia" qui est chargé au démarrage de X par exemple

----------

## El_Goretto

Woohooo, j'ai rebranché le cerveau!

Bon, c'est udev qui charge mes modules par défaut, quand un périphérique adéquat est détecté.

Du coup, paf, je blacklist mes modules (/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist), puis repaf, je les déclare à charger automatiquement "mais si je veux" (/etc/conf.d/modules).

Pheeewww, chaud au front moi tout d'un coup.

----------

